# Why is the Earth round?



## Bretrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Now before you say it is an Oblate Spheroid, it is, looking from afar, predominately round.
Why? Why are all large Planets round?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Because if it was flat cats would have knocked everything off it 
Sorry, I am in a silly mood.


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> Because if it was flat cats would have knocked everything off it
> Sorry, I am in a silly mood.


oh you billy silly


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 27, 2022)

I think it is the most stable form for an object created by its own gravity.  

But you might want to ask someone who actually knows... Carl Sagan I ain't.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 27, 2022)

From NASA - *Why are planets round?*


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Why? Why are all large Planets round?


Gravity.


----------



## Victor (Mar 6, 2022)

Because they are having a ball


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 17, 2022)

The earth is round because it is not any other shape


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm no scientist but I would guess it's the result of the spinning motion.The friction smooths out any corners.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> Because if it was flat cats would have knocked everything off it
> Sorry, I am in a silly mood.


LOL..was going to answer the same thing


----------



## officerripley (Mar 17, 2022)

Because all the cooler shapes (triangle, trapezoid, etc.) were already taken.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 18, 2022)

The earth is round because when we rock, we roll


----------



## Purwell (Mar 18, 2022)

No idea but I do know why turds are tapered.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 18, 2022)

​The Earth is not round as this picture clearly shows.


The real conundrum is: How come that the sun is a star but it doesn't look like this?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 18, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 213560​The Earth is not round as this picture clearly shows.
> 
> View attachment 213561
> The real conundrum is: How come that the sun is a star but it doesn't look like this?


I approve this message.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 18, 2022)

We are all just a part of a trans-dimensional alien breeding program.  I guess I don't have to state the obvious, but what a bunch of creepy pervs.  Leave the humans alone, ya creepy pervs.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> Because if it was flat cats would have knocked everything off it
> Sorry, I am in a silly mood.



Tish you just made the funniest comment this year.
















Cats.................


----------

